# Motorhomes banned from Blackpool Prom parking



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Just heard elsewhere about this, and nipped round to get the evidence...see below , taken today on the Parking bays on the South Prom at Blackpool, nearly opposite Solaris Centre (where you CAN park ok on both sidestreets there...MH there now)

You have been warned 8O


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

These signs have been there for yonks, it's still OK to park on the backstreets.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> These signs have been there for yonks, it's still OK to park on the backstreets.


From the number of MH's i've seen there recently, not many read them !


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I saw the signs last year and they were not new then.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our V5s denote us as "Motorcaravan" - no such thing as a motorhome!


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

Town Planners and the like tend to forget that motorhomers spend money locally..........do waht I will do..........just avoid these places like the plague!


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't visit Blackpool.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would suggest that any disabled motorhomers or people who just can't walk far (even if you dont have a blue badge) write or email the council there and ask them how they expect them to be able to visit Blackpool as there only mode of transport is a MH.

Personally, I have found that Blackpool council are a lot easier on MHs parking overnight than many other councils. Bridlington has banned overnight parking everywhere, so we don't go there anymore. Their loss as my kids dont half know how to spend my money when at the seaside


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

GG222 said:


> Don't visit Blackpool.


As I have said, it is only their Prom that has these restrictions.
You can park or even overnight at many places around Blackpool.

In Bridlington you can't overnight on any road, so Blackpool is pretty lenient on MHers.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blackpool*

In the Blackpool area, I park at Sainsbugs on Red Bank Road at Bispham and walk the prom to Blackpool North Shore or use the promenade bus from Gynn Square.

Russell


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

H12GCP said:


> Town Planners and the like tend to forget that motorhomers spend money locally..........do waht I will do..........just avoid these places like the plague!


It must be "the like" then (& not very like "like" either) as "Town Planners" have absolutely nothing to do with parking regulations.

So there!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Where can you park overnight in Blackpool or Cleveleys?
Any ideas please?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

Just go to Bispham, Anchorsholme, Cleveleys or Fleetwood and there are loads of quiet spots. I stayed in a hotel car park before, I think it was called the Norbreck!

Russell


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell.
I shall stay at the 5 star Norbreck Hotel, full board. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norbreck*

When I used their car park, I was attending a concert thing there, but I don't recall seeing a parking attendant. You could always go in and have a pint to ease your conscience!

Russell

The Norbreck is on the front, just past Bispham, going towards Fleetwood. Oooh, you can park near the marina at Fleetwood too.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Rocles said:


> Just heard elsewhere about this, and nipped round to get the evidence...see below , taken today on the Parking bays on the South Prom at Blackpool, nearly opposite Solaris Centre (where you CAN park ok on both sidestreets there...MH there now)
> 
> You have been warned 8O


Being a Lancashire lad, I don't need any warning, I would'nt even go to Blackpool in the car or on the Charabang. You can smell the vomit from the end of the M55.

These days it's nothing but booze / drug fueled crime centre for the young.


----------

